# 2013 Calendar of Knitting & Fiber Events & Festival



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Found this this morning :whistlin: all I have to say is, Woo Hoo!!!!!
Knitter's Review - A Calendar of Knitting Events and Fiber Festivals


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Sooooo... there is a hiking and knitting tour of Iceland on that list... and a spinning and knitting in Iceland thing too... Oh dear... Oh dear...

I wonder how much yarn I would have to sell to justify any of those?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ah, ha! So that's where you found that . I saw your post on FB. There are so many wonderful fiber events.

Are you going to try to go?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I would need to sell about 400 skeins of yarn to afford to go, not counting in business expenses... but it would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You could write it off as a business trip. Or plan a tour through your "shop", with your are tour guide


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> thanks - I think! :frypan:




Me, too !!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

WOW!! SOAR will be in St Charles IL next year!! Just 1.5 hours from me!!! And the weekend of my birthday, too!! I do believe I will apply for a scholorship!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

This is SO cool !!! At the end of June is a festival in Shaniko OR ... used to be THE wool capitol in the world in 1903 !! It still has buildings standing from that time, and is considered a type of ghost town !!! It's a few hours from me, but boy what an adventure that would be !!!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

I've sent the link to our Ahualoa alpaca person, hopefully she will list the local fiber festival there. It's usually in fall so she still has a lot of time to list the event. It's the only fiber festival I know of in our state, but I'm stuck on one island so the other islands could be having festivals and I'd not know it.


----------

